# VR6 turbo kit for $888.000...



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

I was looking up for some force induction parts and came across this turbo kit for a VR off of EBAY. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
Hmmmmm...kind of cheap for a turbo kit. If I had a test mule I'd get it. But since my VR is a daily driver I'd rather not try it...lol.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

seems like one of those get what you pay for kinda things.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (Gaets)*

From just glancing at it, I dont think the DP will fit. Personally I'd stay away,


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_From just glancing at it, I dont think the DP will fit. Personally I'd stay away, 

It even says that the downpipe is "universal"and has to be cut to fit. 
That means the intercooler pipes probably wouldnt fit either.
It would be fun to slap on a junkyard block though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (rado_speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rado_speed* »_
It even says that the downpipe is "universal"and has to be cut to fit. 
That means the intercooler pipes probably wouldnt fit either.
It would be fun to slap on a junkyard block though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats exactly what I was thinking. I'm in the process of building a block up anyway so I was just thinking maybe to try it out but....eeeeeehhh. I'm going with a supercharger so its really no use.


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

i didnt read everything but i didnt see anything about a chip or anything either.
edit: i reread it and it says it will need some time of fuel management, it doesnt include one



_Modified by Gaets at 10:14 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Save your money, and do it right the first time..


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (Gaets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaets* »_seems like one of those get what you pay for kinda things.

the "foreign country" people that make that stuff work pretty damn hard for 2 bucks an hour.


----------



## subrosasix (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (mavx)*

id cop the kit, then change the turbo/wastegate or sell them off and get something better.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

If a part of that cheap exhaust manifold casting flakes off and goes through your turbo, you will be effed, dont buy the kit...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

There's nothing in that kit that's worth your future headaches, maybe the silicone and that's it.


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

I don't even see a wastegate in there. just an empty box. I still can't believe how they can put that ess together so cheaply.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (Gaets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaets* »_i didnt read everything but i didnt see anything about a chip or anything either.
edit: i reread it and it says it will need some time of fuel management, it doesnt include one
_Modified by Gaets at 10:14 PM 1-21-2008_

I would of gone with C2 motorsports Fuel management and injectors.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

not to mention that that tubo is hardly big eneough for a 4 cyl, that would do nothing much for a vr it would probably choke out before 4k. 
ohh and look at the bottom there is a turbo kit for a scion Tc, and the only difference is the exhaust manifold lololol that is pretty funny



_Modified by DaBeeterEater at 12:39 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (DaBeeterEater)*

Every componant of that kit "helps with quick spooling"


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Every componant of that kit "helps with quick spooling"









Lol, they got me with that one....


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

i bought a turbo manifold. t3/t4. oil lines feed only. and waste gate from their company great ebayers. but if its your first turbo install. it will hurt your head. bought the intercooler kit i hope it fits. mam thats going to be fun. you'll need a c2 chip. and injectors good luck with that .... check out i think ATP site for that . short runner intake manifold .USRT site.would recommend. easier for intercooler setup . and every thing else. recommend head spacer. 9 to 1 or 8.5 to 1 from schimmel performance i think thats how you spell it.. i like the catch can on the kit hes selling. you need the tap the oil pan. i bought mine from blackforest.com pre tap oil pan. the downpipe is ok. like on he said you'll need to mod it to make it fit. or you can buy a real one at PPT site thats were i go mine. 3' with a ss dump tube for the waste gate. other then that i think thats right 800 for all those parts. i basically with a 1/2 stage turbo kit and now i got a stage 3 or 4 kit. with all the parts i have. it great tho if you no what your doing. when i first started i didnt no much about turbo setups .installs or how it works. but no i can do it with my eyes close. a normal stage 1 to 3 turbo kit is about 2000 to 5000 and it would be ok. and can have 230 to 500 whp but you need to tune your car to the way you drive. u no. and i still paid less then 5000 on my custom kit i think i spend maybe 2 to 3500 but still less then 5000. i dont rember if i was look at a superchager kit or a turbo kit and it was like 5000 DOLLARS! for only like 200 to 300 whp . im pushing 400 to 450 maybe for half the price...o ya GOOD LUCK ON CATCHING TRACTION lol


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

for someone who doesn't really want to put alot of money into their car this is a awesome start... just needs software basically.. i think it is a great deal for what your paying for..


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (1.8Tspeed!)*

my buddy bought the $850 miata turbo setup. the tubing doesn't weld together, the manifold had to be re drilled to fit on the head, the turbo puked oil after oh....100 miles. it will cost you more to do this correctly and get it running properly then if you just bought a kinetic kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
and the manifold cracked all the way around the turbo flange..


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 1:16 AM 1-24-2008_


----------



## needs2bvrt (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

there are four company's that make turbos, so that wont be a problem but the manifold might be a reject /bolt holes not threaded and stuff like that..


----------



## dapucker1 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (yasenVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yasenVRT* »_i bought a turbo manifold. t3/t4. oil lines feed only. and waste gate from their company great ebayers. but if its your first turbo install. it will hurt your head. bought the intercooler kit i hope it fits. mam thats going to be fun. you'll need a c2 chip. and injectors good luck with that .... check out i think ATP site for that . short runner intake manifold .USRT site.would recommend. easier for intercooler setup . and every thing else. recommend head spacer. 9 to 1 or 8.5 to 1 from schimmel performance i think thats how you spell it.. i like the catch can on the kit hes selling. you need the tap the oil pan. i bought mine from blackforest.com pre tap oil pan. the downpipe is ok. like on he said you'll need to mod it to make it fit. or you can buy a real one at PPT site thats were i go mine. 3' with a ss dump tube for the waste gate. other then that i think thats right 800 for all those parts. i basically with a 1/2 stage turbo kit and now i got a stage 3 or 4 kit. with all the parts i have. it great tho if you no what your doing. when i first started i didnt no much about turbo setups .installs or how it works. but no i can do it with my eyes close. a normal stage 1 to 3 turbo kit is about 2000 to 5000 and it would be ok. and can have 230 to 500 whp but you need to tune your car to the way you drive. u no. and i still paid less then 5000 on my custom kit i think i spend maybe 2 to 3500 but still less then 5000. i dont rember if i was look at a superchager kit or a turbo kit and it was like 5000 DOLLARS! for only like 200 to 300 whp . im pushing 400 to 450 maybe for half the price...o ya GOOD LUCK ON CATCHING TRACTION lol









am i the only one not able to decode what you are saying?


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
am i the only one not able to decode what you are saying?









X's 2!!!


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (dapucker1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dapucker1* »_
am i the only one not able to decode what you are saying?









o man ..... your so right


----------



## vdubtoews (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (shortshiften)*

That's hilarious! frick! I need a decoder.


----------



## hoffmanvr6 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (vdubtoews)*

thats the dumbest thing i've ever seen.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (yasenVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yasenVRT* »_i bought a turbo manifold. t3/t4. oil lines feed only. and waste gate from their company great ebayers. but if its your first turbo install. it will hurt your head. bought the intercooler kit i hope it fits. mam thats going to be fun. you'll need a c2 chip. and injectors good luck with that .... check out i think ATP site for that . short runner intake manifold .USRT site.would recommend. easier for intercooler setup . and every thing else. recommend head spacer. 9 to 1 or 8.5 to 1 from schimmel performance i think thats how you spell it.. i like the catch can on the kit hes selling. you need the tap the oil pan. i bought mine from blackforest.com pre tap oil pan. the downpipe is ok. like on he said you'll need to mod it to make it fit. or you can buy a real one at PPT site thats were i go mine. 3' with a ss dump tube for the waste gate. other then that i think thats right 800 for all those parts. i basically with a 1/2 stage turbo kit and now i got a stage 3 or 4 kit. with all the parts i have. it great tho if you no what your doing. when i first started i didnt no much about turbo setups .installs or how it works. but no i can do it with my eyes close. a normal stage 1 to 3 turbo kit is about 2000 to 5000 and it would be ok. and can have 230 to 500 whp but you need to tune your car to the way you drive. u no. and i still paid less then 5000 on my custom kit i think i spend maybe 2 to 3500 but still less then 5000. i dont rember if i was look at a superchager kit or a turbo kit and it was like 5000 DOLLARS! for only like 200 to 300 whp . im pushing 400 to 450 maybe for half the price...o ya GOOD LUCK ON CATCHING TRACTION lol









Hi,
I missed my hieroglyphics class back in college, would you be able to:
1) List all of the parts that you've used with price
2) Do it in English.
3) Posts pics of your Stage XXX" setup.
Thanks


----------



## adamtsi (Jun 11, 2007)

These parts are china made go on dsmtuners.com search the forums for ebay. There are more horror stories of these parts then you would ever believe trust me it will be the worst investment of your life


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (adamtsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamtsi* »_These parts are china made go on dsmtuners.com search the forums for ebay. There are more horror stories of these parts then you would ever believe trust me it will be the worst investment of your life

I know


----------



## Cuyler12VGLXVR6T (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

Yea I purchased similar parts off ebay...inexpensive..ye...does it work...yes... for how long is the question. I bought my BOV, wastegate, turbo, and cooler from ebay. The BOV and wastgate are toast. I now have a tial wastegate and greedy BOV. The turbo has been fine for 40000 miles and spins freely and has no shaft play... for a turbo under $200 I am very pleased. If it dies I'll buy a new one. The fmic is also in great shape.
be careful
ebay is like a box of chocolate......


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (Cuyler12VGLXVR6T)*

am i the only one that noticed that manifold is for a 4 cylinder or am i just seeing things

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *EuroSpec GTI vr6* »_am i the only one that noticed that manifold is for a 4 cylinder or am i just seeing things

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










your seeing things


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_
your seeing things

haha Wow. reading > me. I was lookin at the main pic.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

haha its ok, but as far as ebay turbo kits...not worth it IMO. So many people have problems with those turbos, and the fake tial wastegates, and the poor quality BOV. 
The ebay "atp" manifold is alright but if i remember there was a comparison about a real atp one and a knock off and its similar design buttt i guess the ports are smaller on the knock off. will it work of course....but i'd rather spend an extra buck get a real one.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: VR6 turbo kit for $888.000... (VRC-YA)*

A friend of mine is about to buy this kit to install in his 95 Passat. Lets see how long or how fudged up this kit is. Keep ya'll updated.


----------



## dhutchvento (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_ 
The ebay "atp" manifold is alright but ...........but i'd rather spend an extra buck get a real one.

I paid 150 shipped for mine off here - brand new.....
4cyl though -- but alot cheaper than 275 new.....
just have to search for awhile and you can find some good deals....rather wait to find a good deal on the real deal (play on words....







) -- instead of a knock-off.....


----------



## bahnblitz (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: (dhutchvento)*

That kit is pure CRAP
I re-do an ebay kit about once a month
These kits are made witht he WORST quality materials available








Chinese BS . . . this is why America is going to **** in front of our faces


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (bahnblitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bahnblitz* »_That kit is pure CRAP
I re-do an ebay kit about once a month
These kits are made witht he WORST quality materials available








Chinese BS . . . this is why America is going to **** in front of our faces









pshhh what do you know...........


----------

